# Hi Everyone, how are you all?...... New to this Btw!



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi Guys...im in Uk, in Surrey!

Im new to this btw...... and have a single, beautiful lil Dark grey and white Male called "Nemo" He is soooooo cute!!!!
I feel i rescued him from a pet shop. he was all on his own in a tank with nothing in it!!! apart from food and water... :-(((
He must have been going nutts!

Now he has a silent wheel.... and many playthings.... as well as his new addition hammock which hes moved into...  and left his old fluffy pocket to sit in the corner.

How do i upload photos here? id love you guys to see him.... hes definately breeding quality! sooooo handsome!

As hes a lone male, i dont want him to get lonely, but im not sure about babies yet as i dont think my other half would like it too much. Lots of mice running about.
How can i fend off him feeling lonely?
he seems totaly happy atm, but id like to know what ican do to stop lonelyness....

Much peace...
K


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany

Try not to worry about your mouse too much. 
Males live alone very well indeed, and if he has lots of toys and things to chew and climb through, all you need to do to ensure a happy mouse is give him plenty of your attention, cuddles, chit chat and treats............no problem!

Enjoy the forums
xx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Heya and welcome to the forum, as Tratallen said you've done all you can do to keep him from feeling lonely. Lots of toys and attention is all he needs, but dont worry males live well on there own esp if before you got him he had nothing just food and water now he has toys and your company he will be feeling on top of the world.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!! If you want to upload piccies your best bet is to use something like photobucket.com as you upload the piccies, copy the link to here and hey presto :lol: And if your other half won't like baby mice I say kick them out :lol: Just kidding!! :lol:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

hello, im new too! hope to see you around x


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

hi guys!!!

Thank you for all your answers.....
you`ve rested my mind...))

Hes doing very well indeed! 
Will get on and post some pics as soon as he stops moving enough for me to get a clear shot! lol))


----------

